# I need audio-tweaking software!



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok, my favorite website (besides this one!) has been shut down. I was using jamglue for some of my audio, as I mentioned in a previous post. Does anyone know of another website I can use to alter audio tracks and effects (do overlays, speed-up, slow-down, even change pitch) that is free or suggest some software I can buy? I don't need anything super expensive. Thanks


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Have you tried Audacity? It has some great plugins & works great. Best of all it's free.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Try out Audacity, Frooty Loops Studio (if you just wanna make your own complete songs) and things like those. Back about a year ago I just did a google search of "Audio Editing Software" and "Audio Editing Freeware" and you will get a TON of results! Hope I helped!


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

Audacity is the BOMB! and it's FREE!!!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I vote Audacity as well. At least this is a download you can trust.


----------

